# Help!



## Graham Chuter

I have just heard from a hospital in France that, following my expat brother’s recent accident, combined with his Parkinson’s condition, his mental capacity is likely to be permanently impaired and he will not be able to return to living independently in his own house and will need 24 hour care, preferably in a care home. How do I find a suitable home and will there be any state contribution to the costs?


----------



## Bevdeforges

It's not a simple question and depends on a number of factors. First of which is: what is his status in France? Is he there with any family? Is he working there? Retired? Something else? Then, is he covered by the CPAM (national health) and a mutuelle? 

Where has he been living? It could be worthwhile to contact the mairie of the town in which he was living. They may have a social assistant who can help with this or at least point you in the right direction, based on your bother's precise situation.


----------



## BackinFrance

It is going to be very expensive, even with government assistance.

You should perhaps look into whether it is possible to move him to a care home in the UK.


----------



## EuroTrash

Find out if he has "accident de la vie" insurance. If he does then depending what the accident was that you mentioned, and how big a factor it is in his change in circumstances, that may turn out to be the best investment he ever made. But don't count on it because I think relatively few people have this type of insurance, it's the sort of thing insurers urge you to get but you think "I'm not going to have an accident so I'll never need that, it would be a waste of money".


----------



## BackinFrance

EuroTrash said:


> Find out if he has "accident de la vie" insurance. If he does then depending what the accident was that you mentioned, and how big a factor it is in his change in circumstances, that may turn out to be the best investment he ever made. But don't count on it because I think relatively few people have this type of insurance, it's the sort of thing insurers urge you to get but you think "I'm not going to have an accident so I'll never need that, it would be a waste of money".


Though an insurance policy would still have a cap on the amount it would pay out and an EHPAD in France can very easily cost 24 or 36 thousand euros a year even when the person has access to all of the government assistance available. A private care home can easily cost as much as 10 thousand a month even though subsidised by the state, and cost apparently bears no relationship to the standard of care judging by recent scandals. 

All aged care homes in France have significant staffing and funding issues and the OP's brother now has both Parkinson's and additional issues, which means he will need a high level of care and that will get worse over time, even more so if his condition becomes Lewy body.


----------



## EuroTrash

BackinFrance said:


> Though an insurance policy would still have a cap on the amount it would pay out and an EHPAD in France can very easily cost 24 or 36 thousand euros a year even when the person has access to all of the government assistance available. A private care home can easily cost as much as 10 thousand a month even though subsidised by the state, and cost apparently bears no relationship to the standard of care judging by recent scandals.


Oh yes absolutely it wouldn't be a long term solution, but in the short term it might give Graham a bit of breathing space to work out what the options are, and perhaps some support. What a thing to suddenly find yourself faced with, a brother in a foreign country that is suddenly your responsibility..


----------



## BackinFrance

Definitely the worst thing that could happen to an expat and their family.


----------



## Crabtree

I am sorry that you have ended up in this situation Are you in France or UK? There are so many things that will need to be done that probably can only be done by being present in France so you or your brother may need to appoint a representative to help you In the meantime this link may help you-it is similar to the UK power of attorney 





Guardianship, curatorship or protection of the court: the differences | Notaires de France







www.notaires.fr


----------



## Crabtree

AS others have said a visit to the assistante sociale in your brothers commune is going to be essential


----------



## BackinFrance

Crabtree said:


> AS others have said a visit to the assistante sociale in your brothers commune is going to be essential


That is sadly very often easier said than done and is not in fact 'essential', though if it is possible it's a good idea.


----------

